# Twilight Princess re-textured in HD



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

Source







Remember seeing Super Mario Galaxy in 720p and praying to the stars Nintendo would see it and give us a bloody HD-capable Wii? That was cool. This is cooler.

That was simply SMG running in a higher screen resolution. But here, someone has taken a hammer and chisel to Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess and swapped out the actual textures for high-resolution ones that pack far more detail than the game originally does. The results are stunning.

The shots on this page are taken from the GameCube version of the game running on an emulator, and show before and after comparisons of the ninja work being done by Emutalk forum member 'AaronLite'.


Before...




After...





One shows a completely retextured bridge, and the other a complete overhaul of a forest scene with new grass, new textures on the tree, the fence and, basically, everything. This is quite possibly close to what the game would have looked like if it were on a high-end console like PS3 or 360. 

Roll on the Wii HD.


----------



## Theraima (Sep 4, 2010)

Is looking awesomeee....GIEF NAO


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 4, 2010)

Woah his comp can handle that did he like extract every texture in the game and remake them all from scratch because this is AWESOME!!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 4, 2010)

The bridge is clearly retextured but the cliff wall is a low-res as all fuck.


----------



## monkat (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh. The whole "HD" thing is really just above my head. It looks almost the same....


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2010)

I've come to a point where I like my games to look like games so I'm actually happy with the Wii being underpowered. Just get rid of the jagged lines and it'll be perfect for me.

What there is in the sources pics could probably be done on the Wii, this was a GC port after all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Meh. The whole "HD" thing is really just above my head. It looks almost the same....


it looks a little different but not enough to impress me i couldn't care less about graphics detail.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 4, 2010)

Fuck, this is awesome! Man, I'd love to replay Twilight Princess with those textures.
Too bad my computer can't handle GC emulation, let alone with those HD textures.


----------



## demitrius (Sep 4, 2010)

Still looks like a shitty Zelda to me


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 4, 2010)

Wii games would look good if they were just sharper. Hence:










It doesn't even need new textures. They look pretty damn good already


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks good.
It isn't that major of a difference though.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 4, 2010)

them guys at emutalk are some talented retexturers.  i followed for a long time before i got my wii, all i had was pc with emulators.  well i had segacd and dreamcast, but thats not the point.  

i might play through some games on emulators if they get retextured.  that would be cool.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 4, 2010)

I WANT EET.

Except it's for the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I has a Gamecube


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 4, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I WANT EET.
> Except it's for the Wii
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you can run it using the Dolphin Emulator.
The actual Wii won't work with it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 4, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true, the wii version's textures are lacking in quality just because it was a straight port of the gamecube version.
You could realistically create higher-res textures for the wii version, then USB load it as such. Not necessarily HD though since you'll still be limited to VGA resolution, but it'd look much better.


----------



## Midna (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great! Perhaps the next time I return to Twilight Princess, it'll be enough time that I've upgraded my computer to be powerful enough to handle this and I can play it with Bluetooth.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 4, 2010)

Could we get this on a disc... maybe a DVD-9 even??


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's anything like how the N64 textures work, then no it won't be possible to use them on an actual console.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks pretty damn schmexy.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Don't care much though.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

I find it funny that everyone's like "GIMMIENAOOO!1!1!!"
I don't think it's even available to download, i mean, the retextured version.


----------



## Midna (Sep 4, 2010)

That's because it's not done yet


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 4, 2010)

Not bad! Boy, those textures are sharp. I didn't really think Twilight Princess looked so bad, until I looked at this.

Still, I'm very fond of the original game's style. The grass, for instance, looks much better in the "before" picture, I think.


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 4, 2010)

o: Nice!
I wonder if they could create some patch so it could work natively on the Wii. :3
It'd still be VGA, but I'm sure it'd make a noticable difference.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 5, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> o: Nice!
> I wonder if they could create some patch so it could work natively on the Wii. :3
> It'd still be VGA, but I'm sure it'd make a noticable difference.


Here's a challenge for the rvlution team... I don't think they give a fuck either though. It's only graphics..


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 5, 2010)

That looks pretty good. I wouldnt mind seeing this type of quality with the next console.


----------



## macgeek417 (Sep 5, 2010)

Meh, I don't see what the big deal about OMFG HD!!!!!!11111111 is.

Seriously, I don't even see anything wrong with the GameCube's graphics in most games. The only reason the Wii looks like crap is because of lazy developers.

Also, 500th post.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 5, 2010)

The beauty... Twilight Princess was an awesome game, I'd enjoy going through it again in HD.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## megawalk (Sep 5, 2010)

i think my face got blown away of epicness


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2010)

Wh-wh-what?? That didn't even make sense. I'm just imagining you with no face and a strong wind blowing in the background.


----------

